# [Solved] Screen Brightness control on a ThinkPad W520

## Negated Void

Using Nvidia-Drivers, out of the box it didn't work. It just required a option in the xorg.conf, though.

```
$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Device" 

Identifier "Device0"

Driver "nvidia"

VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"

Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"

EndSection
```

----------

